# Birmingham National Dog Show



## petiquette (Jan 13, 2010)

Anybody going to the Birmingham National Dog Show at Staffordshire showground next week? It's on from 6-9 May.

if you are, then come and say hi, we'll have a stand on the gallery in Bingley Hall.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi yes i'm going on friday, will try to remember to come up and say hello:thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I will be there on Saturday, will try to get upstairs


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Was going to come and show, however can't get the time off work  loving the fact YKC are holding stakes there, but shame I work =[


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

no not going. judging a companion show for my sins lol


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

We will be there  don't really do collars - but if we go up on the gallery will come and say HI


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

petiquette said:


> Anybody going to the Birmingham National Dog Show at Staffordshire showground next week? It's on from 6-9 May.
> 
> if you are, then come and say hi, we'll have a stand on the gallery in Bingley Hall.


Hope you have a fab show, we're at Newark and Notts County Show next weekend. 1st big one of the season. Take some pics for us.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We're at the National - showing the border collies and one of the bergies, and the girls are in the YKC stakes and the YKC handling - gonna be a busy day! Bet we get some ring clashes


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Thankfully I didn't enter as my girl has decided to have a spring season for the 1st time ever so at least no wasted entry fees

Good luck to all going


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wish I could go to be honest =[ Was going to enter YKC stakes...


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Will try to pop up and say hello as there showing my baby boy Bruce


----------



## petiquette (Jan 13, 2010)

Excellent, looking forward to meeting some of you. Working frantically to get plenty of collars finished to bring with me!


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

I will be there, we will try and pop up and say Hi.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Just realised I visited this stall when I was there! I loved the collars (the skull one mainly) but with a show coat on a poodle they would be impossible to see  If you are at SKC I'll probaly try one on him.. Just incase you can see it :lol:


----------

